# Something you wish your favorite composer had written, but did not.



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Gordontrek said:


> Tchaikovsky- I wish he had not died in his early 50s, and could have written more symphonies. As amazing as his latter 3 symphonies are, I feel like he was just starting to come into his own as a composer when he died. He started kind of late after all. Imagine what he might have done if he had been influenced by impressionism.
> 
> (p.s. Side note- Tchaikovsky discussions on here tend to drift towards everyone saying "He was my favorite when I was young, now I think he's just meh." Am I probably doomed to the same course??)


No, you're not necessarily "...doomed to the same course..."
Tchaikovsky was my first favorite composer when I first started listening to classical music some 57 years ago. Though Brahms became my favorite about 55 years ago(and still is)and though I've since come to greatly appreciate others as well, Tchaikovsky strongly remains in my affections.


----------

